# Sony NEX5k..... thoughts before in buy



## click_nature (Sep 26, 2012)

Hi Friends,

Need to know your thoughts on the sony nex5k.... love the look of the camera..
dont know anything else of it... did check some reviews and almost 99% say it has a good picture and video quality.

Experts..... your thoughts on it before hitting the shop to get one.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 26, 2012)

Nex5K is I think the older model released in 2010...its a great cam...but remember some points before u buy
1. U can only use accesory ment for nex series
2. very less lenses for nex series...but if u r ok with just 1-2 basic lenses then its fine.
3. Nex 5 is not pocketable ...u have to keep it in a saperate bag 
4. nex 5 dont have inbuilt flash...they provide it as an accesory free in the box...but u have to connect it when required

remaining good things u must have read already


----------



## click_nature (Sep 27, 2012)

Thanks sujoy....

Could u suggest 1 under 20k for some outdoor pictures..
I would like it to be under 20k ,   but if its 1-2k above for really much better then could think of it...


----------

